# MUMBAI | Island City Center | 223m | 732ft | 68 fl | 198m | 648ft | 60 fl | T/O



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

This project is u/c for a while now. Due to the lack of information thread wasn't created for this one. Out of total 6 or 7 towers, currently two are u/c.

Earlier proposal and old render.










The design probably have changed considering these two towers are slightly down-scaled (from 80 floors to around 60 floors).

Layout of the two u/c towers










Update by Coolguyz


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

News article from 2014.



jinka sreekanth said:


> *Hill International Named Project Manager for Island City Center Residential Towers in Mumbai *
> 
> MARLTON, N.J. & MUMBAI, India, Sept. 30, 2014 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Hill International (NYSE:HIL), the global leader in managing construction risk, announced today that it has received a contract from Bombay Realty to provide project management consultant and site supervision services for One and Two Island City Center (ICC) in Mumbai, India. The four-year contract has an estimated value to Hill of approximately $6.5 million.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

From Bombay Realty


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Btw why change the thread title to ~prep. It's already several floors above ground.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Two under construction towers are *61fl* and *68fl* tall.



jinka sreekanth said:


> These towers are 61 floors and 68floors excluding 3 basements.
> 
> *Project Highlights:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

jinka sreekanth said:


> update from mpe


..


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Renders



jinka sreekanth said:


> Renders from Universalcg


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-05-23 from mpe


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Snapshots from Google Maps


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

jinka sreekanth said:


> leo_roam_yo


..


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

^ Why cant all towers in Mumbai go up as fast as this...


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Almost completed

April 2018 Pics
*Photos Copyright : Mrigank Roy [email protected]*




























Toweringgoals


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X Posting from local sub forum
Current status : T/O


India Rocks said:


> Looks like both these towers have topped out .
> 
> Front View
> 
> ...


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

CC. Towering Goals

Topped off


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I almost thought I was in a Shenzhen thread. Great!


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBugiBQmH47x/


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

By towering_goals on Instagram (SSC user @Towering_Goals)


----------

